# Roundtrip Australia 2018-2019



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice updates, Patrick :cheers:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Very fine pics, Patrick! kay:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

It looks like a great trip. Sydney has so much that makes for a particular sense of place. The bridge; the opera house; the harbour.....


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

*Still in the city*

67.
Art and modern buildings in these parts of Darling Harbour/Barangaroo.









68.
Standing below one of the International Towers, Barangaroo.









69.
Very nice architecture with also some excellent restaurants inside! 









70.
We walk further along the docks, buildings, terraces and ships at Darling Harbour.









71.
Looking back north.









72.
Latest part of the ICC in Sydney. With this facade you don't guess exhibition halls are behind it! Very nice! 









73.
Several towers as seen from Tumbalong Park.









74.
At that park, beside views of the skyline you can also find the Chinese Garden of Friendship.









75.
More very modern architecture.









76.
In Sydney you can find a big part with asian/chinese influence (like shops, restaurants etc). In this are you can also find a streetcar as public transport.









77.
Old buildings, mural and towers.









In the next part we also go outside the city


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Fascinating city! Many excellent modern buildings! :applause:


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

*From the city to the coast*

* City and hiking along coastal path between Bondi and Cogee*

78.
Architecture from the 70ies with this 228m tall MLC Centre.









79.
Old and modern go hand in hand in Sydney.









80.
City street.









81.
Queen Victoria building.









82.
Old city hall.









83.
World Tower, 238m tall residential tower 









De day after we took public transport (bus) to het to Bondi Beach were our little hike along the coastal path between Bondi Beach and Cogee.

84.
At Bondi Beach. That day pretty quiet; it can be insane busy!. Maybe because it was the last week before christmas and pretty cloudy that day.









85.
Lets zoom a bit.









86.
We our of the beach and on the coastal path looking back towards Bondi.









87.
Funny rock.









88.
Impressive colourfull stone!


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

^^ Nice. World Tower is by Melbourne architect Nonda Katsalidis who is responsible for Melbourne's iconic Eureka Tower and Australia 108, the tallest in the country currently being built, as well as the award winning MONA Gallery in Hobart. He's also the architect of my all time favourite tall, [URL="https://www.urban.com.au/forum/republic-tower"]Republic Tower[/URL] in Melbourne.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Love the buildings, and also the rocks you show in the last pics, Patrick! kay:


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

*Towards Coogee*

*Along the coastline*

89.
Views.









90.
Coastline.









91.
We arrive at the next small beach along the route.









92.
From the other side.









93.
Bronte Beach.









94.
Along the coast there is also a pretty big cemetery.









95.
Nice houses.









96.
After Bronte we walk further towards the cemetery.









97.









98.
Rocks near Clovelly beach.









99.
Modern house.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

My favourite. kay: I'm a rock fan. 



Patrick Highrise said:


> 98.
> Rocks near Clovelly beach.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

beautiful collection of modern buildings, and love those photos of the famous Bondi Beach
and the surounding rocky formation of the coast.


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

*to the city and the Sydney Tower*

*back to the city for some views*

100.
Gordon’s Bay.









After this bay we arrived at Coogee Beach and its was time for a good lunch and drinks.
After that some of us took a bus by Bondi Junction back toward the hotel and the city.
Since I allready had bought a ticket for the Sydney Tower I went over there for some superb views! 

101.
Back walking towards the city and tower.









102.
Trough Hyde park.









After some time waiting to going up we were finally there! Cool views!  

103.
View towards the cathedral, australian navy and de areas and bays behind it.









104.
A bit further to the right.









105.
Zooming in towards two big stadiums side by side.(Allianz Stadium and also Cricket Grounds)









106.
Another zoomer now towards the Bondi Junction area.









107.
More sight on Hyde park.









108.
And a whole lot of towers!









109.
A bit more vertical.









110.
And ZOOM!


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

*more views from above*

*Stayin at the Sydney Tower*

111
We zoom in towards the Sydney airport.









112.
Looking down.









113.
Zooming in towards the green dome of the Queen Victoria building.









114.
City hall and church.









115.
Enough buildings.









116.
Turning our view towards Darling Harbour.









117.
A little bit further with some zoom also.









118.
More to our right.









119.
Looking on a part of the Australian National Maritime museum.









120.
All sorts of towers and designs.









121.
Roof edge.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again :cheers:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Breathtaking looks from above! :applause:


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

I have been looking forward to your pics - great photos mate :hug: I hope that Melbourne treated you well and that you enjoyed your stay :colgate:


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

lovely photo update, very modern but with some classic colonial buildings.


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

*even more views from above*

*Still above the city *

122.









123.
Zooming in towards Sydney Harbour Bridge.









124.
Around Sydney you find some more little cluster of towers.









125.









126.
Sydney North.









127.
Looking towards the Anzac bridge.









128.
Towers, park and water.









129.
CBD.









130.
Departing P&O cruiseship.









131.
Towers, opera and the residential areas across the harbour.









132.
And we are back down walking towards Darling Harbour.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Patrick Highrise said:


> 130.
> Departing P&O cruiseship.


Exciting look at the harbour with the cruiser, smaller ships, the iron bridge,
all the highrises around, and also much green! :applause:


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

*going to the evening in Sydney*

*Darling Harbour and pics by night*

133.
See trough towards the Crown Sydney tower u/c.









134.
Along the quay of Darling Harbour.









135.
Great area with so much program there it always lively. kay:









136.
After several beers and dinner I walked back trough the city towards my hotel.









137.
At Circular Quay/First Fleet Park.









138.
Opera by night.









139.









140.
Chirstmas tree @ Customs House.









141.
State Library of NSW.









At the cathedral there was a real nice ligthshow/storie projected at the front facade! kay:

142.
Beautifull images and colours on the facade.









143.
Love :heart: Sydney!


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

I just adore Hobart. Lovely updates mate. kay:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates indeed  :cheers:


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

*Wineglass & Hobart*

*More National park and back in Hobart.*

212.
View towards Wineglass Bay.









213.
With a pretty big beach 









214.
Dropping anchor in the bay.









215.
We move on with a walk down to the beach and bay.









216.
Views.









217.
At the beach.









218.
Nice beach....water in the bay was pretty cold though....









219.









220.
After walking back to the starting point we saw some more wallabies. Cute animals! 









221.
The morning after I stayed in Hobart and visited the famous Salamanca Market.









222.
More market.









223.
Pretty big, busy and variation of stalls and products.









224.









225.
Also from Tasmania you can go to Antarctica; in the museum there was a part dedicated to this continent, history and historic figures.


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

*Last chapter of the Tasmania part of this trip *

*Hobart and a brewery*

226.
Cityhall.









227.
In downtown Hobart.









228.
Postoffice Hobart. Looks grander then cityhall imo. 









229.
Hilly Hobart.









230.
I think its good living here! 









231.
We walk out of the city center because we are on our wat towards the Cascade brewery (the oldest still working brewery of Australia)









232.
In the distance we can see the main building.









233.
First time for a nice lunch, then a tour trough the brewery and then offcourse some tasting of beers! :cheers:









234.
In the brewery.









235.
4x a cider, 6 times their own beer and 2x a beer of Goose Island (Chicago) which they brew here under license. :cheers: :cheers:









236.
Back to the hotel.









237.
Swimming pool in the hotel we stayed.









I stayed in the city for the market and the brewery. Others of the group went on a excursion to other parts of the island/coast and also animals watching (in captivity)

238.
It looks like a cute devil..... :lol:









239.
But you don't wanna have a fight with it  bring a piece of meat and they go crazy!









240.
View from Mount Wellington (1271m) with a part of Hobart down below.









Its sadly time to leave this great island but we gonna take a plane again to Melbourne!! :banana: Also very great, but you will see that from the parts to come...


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

A very nice set, Patrick! kay:
The "Beutelteufel" is one of my favourite animals: cute and wild. 
Great snapshot! :applause: 



Patrick Highrise said:


> 239.
> But you don't wanna have a fight with it  bring a piece of meat and they go crazy!


----------



## DaveF12 (Nov 25, 2011)

wonderful shots, nice places.


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

*Flight to Melbourne*

*On our way toMelbourne*

Like said we are going on our second inland flight of this trip to get to the city of Melbourne.

241.
We are just in the sky leaving Hobart airport.









242.
Landscape Tasmania









243.
Green, hills and water.









244.
We can see towards Freycinet national park.









245.
'Mainland' Australia is back in sight.









246.









247.
Suburbs Melbourne.









I had a seat at the wrong side of the plain for views of the city skyline and we were on our way to land at the airport......although just before touchdown the engines reved up hard and we gain height again... a landing aborted so lets try again...

248.
Looking down to the airport.









249.
But thanks to this situation now I did have some very nice views towards the city skyline!  :banana:









250.
Melbourne.









251.
View at the city.


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

*Melbourne part one*

* In Melbourne*

The second landing worked out fine and after a little busride we arrived at our Ibis hotel near the Queen Victoria Market. The next day it would be closed so we first went to visit it.

252.
In one of the buildings of the market.









253.
Outside part of the market.









254.
With allready nice views of those big towers.









255.









256.
Inside other building of the market.









257.
We go on into the city.









258.
Yeah its almost christmas 









259.
Looking up.









260.
Across the street of our hotel this baby was u/c, Swanston Central.









261.
Lots of colours in these parts of the city. 









262.
Creative and colourfull facade.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Great impressions, Patrick! :applause:


Patrick Highrise said:


> 254.
> With allready nice views of those big towers.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

This is so funny - were you staying at The Ibis in Therry Street ? If so, I live in the tower right next door :colgate: ... I do all my shopping at The Queen Victoria Market on a Sunday ... great pics, did you enjoy Melbourne ?


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

^^ Yes that's the place we stayed at.  Thats funny indeed! kay:

I really enjoyed my days in Melbourne. 
Made enough pics so around 13parts of Melbourne to follow in this thread!  kay:


----------



## MilbertDavid (Nov 23, 2012)

love the natural panorama, the city shots and the roo.


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

*we go on in Melbourne*

* more Melbourne *

263.
Nice new, modern addition of the Royal Melbourne Hospital.









264.
‘Green’ tower in Melbourne.









265.
Tram and old nice building of the Melbourne City Baths.









266.
Green and towers.









267.
Walking a bit further we see across this nice area of Drummond street with the older buildings and trees its a nice contrast with CBD and Southbank with all their towers 









268.
We cross the street towards the Carlton Gardens. Looking to the city.









269.
Lots of green and trees, a nice place to relax in the city.









270.
From the park with the Royal Exhibition buildings with some high towers poking out  (Left: Aurora Central (268m) on the right Swanston Central tower. 









271.
More towers as background of the park area. 









272.
Melbourne Museum









273.
Nice old Mercedes.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

Hobart is nice but Melbourne is awesome.


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

*Melbourne*

*more Melbourne *

274.
We walk from the park towards the centre of Melbourne.









275.
Parlement Gardens.









276.
St Patrick’s cathedral.









277.
Inside.









278.
Stained glass in the cathedral.









279.
Lets go outside again.









280.
Pockets of green in the shade which is nice when temperatures go around 35 degrees Celcius.









281.
So time for a nice cold pale ale. :cheers:









282.
Old a new go good side by side.









283.
Nice old facade in the city center.









284.
Trams enough in the streets of Melbourne.


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

nice shots of a wonderful city.


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

*op weg naar de Yarra*

*Towards de river.*

285.
Nice old building with gothic features; Manchester Unity Building.









286.
Again but now with a tram.









287.
Flinders Street railwaystation.









288.
Bike, tram and station.









289.
Christmas tree (2 days waiting  ) , Eureka Tower and Australia 108 u/c.









290.
Towers and modern buildings on/at Federation Square.









291.
Forum Melbourne, what a beautifull building!  









292.
We walk on the Princes Bridge over the Yarra river.









293.
Lookings toward the huge Melbourne Cricket Ground.









294.
Art in one of the parks along the Yarra.









295.
Along the shore of the Southbank side of the Yarra with view towards the city and Rialto Towers.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Cool city!


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

*Around the Yarra*

*On and around Soutbank & Yarra*

296.
Other part of the skyline of CBD.









297.
Everywhere in Melbourne there are construction cranes....lots of building activity.









298.
On the Evan Walker Bridge with excellent view of the Eureka tower. Midway of this bridge there is a little island with a nice cafe with also nice own beer; Ponyfish island. :cheers:









299.
We walk again on the other side of the Yarra for some other views.









300.









301.









302.
On southbank there are plenty of towers.









303.
Towers, glass and a sun setting.









304.
Cityside Melbourne.









305.
A skyline turning orange.









306.
Rialto.


----------



## skylark (Jan 27, 2010)

wonderful shots, the mountains and the city.


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

*Evening in Melbourne*

*towards sunset*

307.
Its busy at the tramstop near Crown Casino & Resort Melbourne.









308.
Really nice during sunset period this Prima Tower 









309.









310.
Seafarers Bridge.









311.
Yarra and Rialto.









312.
Along the Yarra you really kind find so much restaurants and bars and the area is really inviting to take a walk along the river! Really nice part of the city IMO. With nice view also  









313.
Time for a sit with drinks and bites :cheers:









314.
Blue & Purple.









315.
Its more darken nog after my drinks and bites.









316.
Entrance @ Crown Casino









317.
We walk along the Yarra towards Fed Square.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates, Patrick


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Really fascinating city and pics, Patrick! :applause:


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

*Colourfull evening @ Fed Square*

Back from a nice visit to Krakow so we move on in this thread! 

*Evening in Melbourne*


318.
We are back at the Evan Walker Bridge.









319.
Merry Christmas! 









320.
Fed Square and the towers behind it.









321.
The facades of the buildings of Fed Square ware awesome during the evening!! 









322.
Christmas bauble, Tree and Flinders Street Station.









323.
Colours on the facade 









324.
Very nice indeed!









325.









326.
Flinders Street Station also looked pretty perfect in the evening!  kay:









327.
One of the many RMIT buildings around the city.









328.
Murals at a construction site.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Very nice shots! :applause:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed great, very nice updates, Patrick :cheers:


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

*trough the city towards Eureka*

*On our way to Eureka Skydeck*


329.
Yet another RMIT building which makes a boldy combination of old with new I must say along Swanston Street 









330.
Glass monster!   (Aurora Central, 268m tall when T/O)









331.
Looking up!   Me like! 









332.
Purple Avant tower.









and then I noticed some very cool murals in Literature Lane. A typical back alley street in the city center.

333.
Wasp.









334.
So beautifull!! AWESOME! :banana:









335.
Ironman.









336.
We move on in the city.









337.
Older tram.









338.
Melbourne Central.









339.
They kep a big chunck of the the old facade and tower. Its all shops behind it including a king size H&M.









Next part we arrive at Eureka 88 and her skydeck.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice new photos as always, Patrick :cheers:


----------



## danmartin1985 (Mar 5, 2012)

cool shots and I love the vibrant streets.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Such beautiful reflection in some of the skyscrapers, nice old green tram ,
impressing murals! :applause:


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

*Lets go up!*

*Lets go up the skydeck*

I allready bought a ticket online for 21australian dollars.

340.
But still downstairs and outside 










341.
First view of the new tallest u/c : Australia 108.









342.
We zoom in a little bit, and we can also see the red buildings of the Australian Centre for Contemporary Art.









343.
A bit of 108, beaches, sea and Albert Park.









344.
We walk a bit further on this floor for some new views.









345.
Lets zoom towards the cruiseships in the harbour.









346.
Now view on a part of the CBD of Melbourne.









347.
We see several stadiums in this view, Cricket, Soccer and offcourse Tennis with also the Rod Laver Arena









348.
Lets zoom in a bit.









349.
City, railwaystation, Federation Square and the Yarra.









350.
Modern buildings around Federation Square.


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

*Still on the 88th floor.*

*We are still up!*

351.
Australian Centre for Contemporary Art now better in frame.









352.
Albert Park and the beach









353.
Lets look at some towers of the CDB 









354.
Mirror on the wall.

355.
Sort of Blue Melbourne 









356.
Zoom in a bit.









357.
Between all those towers there are some lower parts of buildings in the city center  









358.
Western part of downtown area.









359.









360.









361.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice new photos from Australia, Patrick  :cheers:


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

*need to go down sometime...*

*going down again*

362.
Well almost... 









363.
One more mirrortime.









364.
Down at the street looking up Eureka. 









365.
Giving its newest neigbour u/c a visit; Australia 108.









366.
Blue glass all the way.









367.
Enough towers in the heat.









368.
Buildings cranes are plenty in this city.









369.
We are back at the river.









370.
From here we go trough some parcs and botanical garden. 









371.
View of a skyline.









372.
Or an other skyline


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Great update with skyscrapers and the Botanical Garden, Patrick! kay:
Love this view up to Eureka with the golden bees :



Patrick Highrise said:


> 364.
> Down at the street looking up Eureka.


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

*Shrine of Remembrance*

*on our way to the Shrine of Remembrance*

373.
Tall towers in green setting.









374.
Alsmost at the Shrine.









375.
After the first step going a bit up turn around for some cool views! 









376.
Eternal flame and skyline.









377.
Lets zoom in a little bit 









378.
We will go up a bit higher in the Shrine for fantastic views of the city and skyline.









379.
Just enjoying this so much! 









380.









381.










382.
Tall, taller, tallest (for now) 









383.
PANORAMA time!!   :banana: :banana:


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

Baie mooi - lekker, dankie


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates, Patrick


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Phantastic update, Patrick, superb panorama! :applause:


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

see next page


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

What a great adventure you had, Patrick! 
Particularly love your pics from the viewing point and the nice path in pic 473! kay:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Looking at the wide open spaces, salt lakes etc - I am reminded of just what a vast country Australia is.

Melbourne is so green. I love that.


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

Thanks for all the likes and comments.

We go on, after beying away for a few days in Valencia 

*’Almost’ in Adelaide’*

479.
Big mural on some silos in the little town of Coonalpyn.









480.
Some trucks needed to have a picture while we had a stop for refueling our bus 









481.









482.
Pretty long, but still in some places in Australia these one aren't big at all...









483.
The last part before arriving in Adelaide is a steap downhill road. Steep enough for some safetyzones (gravelarea) for trucks/busses with problems.









We are in Adelaide.

484.
Mural in the street just beside our hotel in the city.









485.
Adelaide is actually a really nice city. Lots of green areas surround the center part, they have several good museum, fine eating and drinking. 
But some architeture is well not so IMO. All sorts of styles side by side..









486.
But across from this you find the area with the museums and several buildings of the university; that just feels more like an ensemble.









487.









488.
Very nice museum (will be later is this thread) , the Art gallery of South Australia.









489.
Nice row of houses not too far from the buildings of pic 485...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

*Adelaide*

* We go on in Adelaide *

490.
Nice corner building and green on the street.









After this I went to the Botanical Gardens. A very nice garden en green area in the city!

491.
Palm House.









492.









493.
Lots of trees, shades, so pretty cool area in the city.









494.
Art and the Bicentennial Conservatory.









495.
Bicentennial Conservatory









496.









497.
Rose garden and Bicentennial Conservatory









498.
Back in the city at the Bonython Hall.









Now it was time for a visit of the Art Gallery of South Australia.

499.
Modern and colourfull Aboriginal art.









500.


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

*Interesting Adelaide*

*More Adelaide*

501.
Nails and srews make art.









502.
Today is a RED day! 









503.
In a small part of the interesting Pacific exhibit of the ‘South Australian Museum’









504.
National war monument.









505.









506.
Superb Mural. 









507.
Adelaida’s tallest ; WestPac House, 132m….









508.
Cityhall with a bow.









509.
Summer Christmas and festive season 









510.
St. Francis Xavier's Catholic Cathedral and a new residential tower u/c (Kodo, 103m).









511.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Love the trucks, Patrick, especially the one in pic 480! The fine building in 490 reminds me of New Orleans.
Beautiful Aboriginal Art in 409 and 500. Interesting modern art, but seeing pic 501 - I would prefer the old
nail fetishes from the Congo. 
Fascinating updates! kay:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photo update, Patrick  :cheers:


----------



## MelboyPete (Nov 15, 2005)

Wow...thanks for sharing your vacation pics Patrick. Awesome pics. :cheers:


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

*a little bit more Adelaide*

*final part Adelaide*

512.
Just near our hotel (Ibis Adelaide) stands the stunning Adelaide Arcade (1885). 









513.
Front facade of the Arcade at the Rundle Mall side.









514.
Interesting mural on a building along Currie Street.









515.
Grote Street, on my way towards the Adelaide Central Market.









516.
At the Adelaide Central Market.









517.









518.









519.
He I am back in Holland with these things they sell here.... :lol:  









520.
Streetscene.









521.
Mural.









After this we take our bus again and go towards Flinders Range.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Wonderful shots mate!


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

*Flinders Range*

*Flinders Range*

522.
Outside Adelaide you can find some well known wine areas.









523.









524.
Oh we are still in the festive season :lol:









525.
Stop on the way.









526.
Landscape during the day.









527.
The Ranges in the background with a typical Aussie sign.









528.
After we stopped at the place we stay the night and before dinner we made a nice little walk in the surrounding area.









529.









530.
Some water around in the area.









531.
After a little walk up we had this view.









532.
On the way back I heard some noise....and yep spotted this beautifull monitor lizard.









533.
One more time. 









534.
Dammm just too late!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again, Patrick :cheers:


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Very nice update!
The Bicentennial Conservatory building is just great!


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

*on our way to Coober Pedy*

Its every day more and more Outback feel. 
Today a long day of travel from Flinders Range to Coober Pedy.

535.
Early morning views.









536.
Landscape enroute.









537.
More views of landscapes this day.









538.
Sometimes its more greener with trees and bush, sometimes its more the yellow and red colours of sand. A varied landscape indeed.









539.









540.
We need a stop at a petrol station along the way. Also for a cool drink, coffee and toiletstop handy 









541.
One of the several saltlakes we saw this day.









542.
Lets zoom in a bit.









543.
Heat coming from the land 









544.
And then we made a stop on the road itself. This part is wider then normal.
So it can be used by the Flying Docters as a landing strip! 









At the end of the afternoon we arrive at Coober Pedy. We stay here in a hotel with rooms underground in and old opalmine.

545.
Walking trough our hotel under ground.









546.


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

*in Coober Pedy*

*Coober Pedy*

547.
Hot or not still want too see something of this little town  









548.
At one of the other hotels we see some stuff from movies. The area/landscape around Coober Pedy if very movie friendly 
This spaceship was from the movie Pitch Black (with Vin Diesel)









549.
Mural in Coober Pedy.









550.
At this yard you can see several stuff needed for mining. Coober Pedy is very well known because of one thing: OPAL! 









551.
After dinner we went up a little hill for sunset.









552.
Sun is setting.









553.
Nice! 









554.
Picture from one of the other people of our group with the letters of Coober Pedy which are on an other hill in town.









555.
In the evening having a little drink at the end in the underground bar and finding this beer from Fuji! 









556.
Serbian Orthodox Church.









557.


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

after my old laptop crashed and didn't work anymore it took some time getting a new one and all the stuff back installed 
But thats done so no we go on again with this Aussie trip! 

*on our way to Uluru*

558.
Leaving Coober Pedy and seeyin some typical opal landscapes we are going toward Uluru and in the night we enter a new year  









559.
We cross yet an other border so from now we are in the Northern Territory.









560.
Only a small 250 km to go before getting to Uluru.









561.
Several times we make a stop. Like this on we go onto a little hill for some better views of an other huge rock in the Outback; Mount Conner.









562.
Lets zoom in a bit.









563.
Red Earth.









564.
Red earth but still lots of green in this part of the outback.









565.
At the other side of the little hill we see a huge salt lake.









566.
On the road.









567.
We enter the National Park.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

I love the red earth. It makes a nice contrast to the green grass and bushes
we can find here and there! kay:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again, Patrick


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

*Uluru*

*Uluru*

After we dropped our gear at the campsite we went on with our bus towards a viewing point near Uluru. A very nice spot with a rock changing colours a lot during the sun setting.

568.
Our view towards Uluru.









569.
A little zoom.









570.
We can zoom in more if we want  









571.









572.
This big red rock in the Outback is really fascinating.









573.
Looking towards Kata Tjuta.









574.
Nice skies.









575.
Red Rock.









576.
Brown Rock









577.
Sunset.









578.
Cheers on, then, a new year! :cheers:


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

*start Yellow River cruise*

*Yellow River *

685.
Lots of water, trees, green, birds and sunshine. 









686.
White bird in the tree 









687.
Calm 'sailing' on the water.









688.









689.
Enough water lilies 









690.
The colour closer 









691.
No not at tree trunk but our first 'Salty' of the day!  









692.
“Walk on water” (later on in this extensive thread you will see them better  )









693.
just having a great time on the water en enjoying the surroundings!









694.
Australasian darter ('snake bird')


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

I love this waterworld. Fabulous pics, Patrick! :applause:


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

*More Yellow River*

*More Yellow River*


695.
Along the waters edge.









696.
Airborne.









697.









698.
Mirror. 









699.
Hiding in the tree...!  









700.
Lets zoom in a bit towards this stunning white bellied sea eagle 









701.
And then we see Salty number 2 of this afternoon.









702.
Yet antoher zoom in towards...... Very impressive animals indeed! 









703.
These birds, Australian jacana (Jesusbird), you see a lot in Kakadu, walking easy on top of the leafs on the water.









704.
Surroundings.









705.
Spotted an second white bellied sea eagle in the trees.


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

*Still on the 'river'*

*More Yellow River*

We are still on the boat and enjoying this great nature area.

706.









707.
water buffalo









708.
kingfisher with food.









709.
Great blue colour.









710.
Beak open. 









711.
Cloudmirror.









712.
The waterlevel was still pretty low our guide said. The real rainseason hadn't started yet.









713.
Nice cloud.









714.









715
Drying your feathers in the sun.









716.
I see double…..


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Big applause for these updates, Patrick! :applause:
I would feel kind of at home at the river...
Phantastic zoom of the Salty (702)!
Beautiful developing thunderstorm cloud in 713.


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

*Final part on the Yellow River.*

*Last part Yellow River excursion*

717.
A wider view of our surroundings of picture 716 









718.
Lovely nature. 









We are on our way back towards the startingpoint of this trip and are curious of we will see a Salty. Its nature so fingers crossed....


719.
Thats sure doesn't look like a tree trunk in front of our boat! 









720.
Side by side with this pretty big Salty! :banana:









721.
Impressive!









722.
We zoom in a bit to this stunning animal!  :banana:









723.
On its way to sunset! Byebye! 









724.
Heron near the start/endpoint of this boattrip.









After our days around and near the Yellow river we are on the move again trough Litchfield National Park and some of her waterfalls back towards Darwin.


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

*Litchfield.*

Before going a big holiday again (next week) some more post here in this thread.

* Litchfield National Park *

725.
Stop in Pine Creek.









Because our bus did had some issues our driver/guide called for a replacement. So we had and extra stop at DIGGER'S BISTRO Adelaide River Inn. 
Here you can find a piece of movie history!  

726.
Still in trance  









727.
Our new bus is here (the one on the lef).









So now we can go on towards Litchfield for some nature and waterfalls.

728.
The first waterfall we visit is the Florence Falls.









729.
A bit of zoom.









730.









After this we drive a bit further along towards the next location; Wangi Falls.
Here we have some more time to walk around, enyoing the scenery and time for a little swim (and cooling down) also in this heat.

731.
Still more the dry season so pretty quiet and small.









732.
Dry season so no worries mate! For those crocs that is 









733.
Waterfall.









734.
There is something in the trees.









735.
Lets get them a bit closer.









736.
In the heat I go walk 'about'  to get to the top of the waterfall.









737.
Green and tropical.


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

*Litchfield NP*

* Litchfield N.P.*

738.
Flowers.









739.
Views over a green area.









740.
We keep on walking.









741.









742.
He theres water here..









743.
More water also. I guess that this area will be a No Go during the monsoon time...









744.
A bit later on, walking down again, I pass a smaller 'waterfall'.









745.









746.
A bit further still to go..









747.
Down at the waterarea this boy was walking around...Think for some food and other stuff.









After the waterfalls we also make a stop at a spot with some interesting termite hills.

748.
Some are really, really tall!! 









Beside these tall ones you can also find an other sort of termite hill. 
It almost looks like a cemetery; Magnetic Termite Mounds, 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amitermes_meridionalis

749.









750.
Sort of cemetery....









751.









After arriving back at the hotel in Darwin we go the next morning by plane with a small stopover in "Arnhemland" towards Cairns for our last days in Australia offcourse with a visit to the Great Barrier Reef.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

^^

Termite City :lol:

This looks so scary:



>


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

What an adventure! :applause:
Wonderful shots of the crocodyle!
The pink blossoms look to me like Curcuma blossoms - beautiful.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

*Cairns*

*Cairns*

752.
With the continental flight from Darwin to Cairns we also make a stop at Gove airport (‘Arnhemland’)









753.
Our plain.









754.
View from getting airborne near Gove.









755.
Green land down and some clouds.









756.









757.
We can see some parts of Cairns while decending on landing.









758.
More Cairns from above 









759.









760.
This afternoon went walking a bit around in Cairns itself.









761.
Little, nice and interesting museum in Cairns.









762.









763.


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

*Green Island*

*Towards Green Island (Great Barrier Reef)*

In Cairns you can choose between so much excursion towards several parts on the Great Barrier Reef (it alsmost insane  )
I went for a daytrip towards Green Island. 
Not very far from the coast but still very wel facilities on and around it so you can have a nice day on, below and beside the water 

764.
at the harbourarea of Cairns.









765.
Building beside the Reef Terminal with some excellent restaurant on the ground floor.









766.
Boats small and big in the harbour.









767.
Our transport towards Green Island is on its way.









768.









769.
Looking back from the boat towards Cairns.









770.









771.
Buildings along the shoreline and the green mountains inland.









772.









773.
Hurry up! 









774.
Parasailen.









775.
Arriving at Green Island.









776.
Sea and beach.









777.
Beautifull colourd and clear water. kay:









778.
“check”


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

*A Day on and around Green Island*

*On and around Green Island*

With my dayexcursion ticket on the boat towards Green Island I had some extra options to do. 
They also had a small Semi submarine. So lets do that first to see dry the underwater world. 
After that it was more time for beach and some snorkeling offcourse.
The pictures from behind the glass are a bit green though.... I was happy to see the true colours on my snorkling time (no pics of that..sorry... )

779.









780.
Look good and spot the turtle!!









781.









782.









783.
Well there were fish around here   









784.
Okay guys now we know you are here with a whole bunch!









785.









786.
Fish, fish, fish....









787.
After this under water ride and having lunch it was time to go to the beach for swimming, snorkeling and sunshine! 









788.
this part of the island was a very good spot to swim and also snorkeling. like 10m from the beach you could see coral and fauna under water.









789.
A relaxing afternoon it was.









790.
Lets go on and see some more of the Island...









791.
On the other side the edge of the beach was rough...









792.









On of my fellow travellers went the day before with a flight above the Greet Barrier Reef and had also a view over Green Island.

793.
Stunning from above!! 









794.
Green Island.


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

*Cairns final day*

* Back in Cairns *

795.
We arrive back in Cairns after our day out at Green Island. Clouds looks a bit stormy though...









The day after (last day in Australia of this trip) some went on an other excursion, but i stayed in Cairns for a more relaxed day....

796.
Across the hotel we had a view of this very cool mural/painting! 









797.
A fishy facade 









798.
Walking in Cairns.









799.
Some streets are still pretty green with those tropical trees.









800.
Turtle art.









801.
On my way towards a brewery :cheers: 









802.









803.
Part of the installation.









804.
Thirsty!  :cheers:









805.









806.









807.
Back on the move after several beers it does look this time it will become very wet in town....









808.
at the harbour.









809.
A bit more walking to do and hopefully it is still dry before taking a seat for some food and drinks! 









810.
My spot on the terrace was very dry though!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again, Patrick


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Love the quiet, lonely parts of the beach - paradise! kay:
And a nice brewery.


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

* Final post of this Aussie trip. *

811.
Those aussies do like signs with funny text and stuff  :lol:









A smaller part of the group also went to Cape Tribulation and surrounding area.

812.
Very colourfull flowers there! kay:









813.










814.
Very nice. 









815.
At the shore.









816.
Tropical rainforrest till the beach.









817.
Roadsign










some more pic from under water since a fellow traveller also scubadives and had better equipment for pics under water  

818.
Stunning! 









819.
Very nice indeed.









820.
In the ocean.









821.









822.
At Changi airport Singapore during our layover before getting the plain back the Holland.









Well this was it; a month of traveling trough Australia with stunnings landscapes, beautifull naturen, very cool cities and more! :banana:
But now its time for me to go to their eastern neigbours, the Kiwi's, for a new month of exploring the country of New Zealand. 

So for now then allready to all of you: have a good festive/holiday season and a Happy New Year :cheers: :lol:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Extraordinary beautiful flowers - I enjoyed! kay:
Lovely fish in black/white/yellow!

A happy Christmas and a lucky New Year to you too, Patrick,
and have a nice trip through New Zealand! :cheers:


----------

